# Fertrell Goat Mineral and Sea Kelp Meal



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I came across this mineral while searching for chicken minerals. I found a Fertrell dealer near me and purchsed both the Goat Nutra Balancer and the Sea Kelp Meal. My goats love them both. Fertrell is a company based in PA and they sell a lot of organic products.

http://www.fertrell.com/goat.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link Steph..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like they have some good products....wish there were dealers in the Western states! :sigh:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I thought it was a good company and I like to shop local when I can. 

I've been feeding the minerals and kelp for about a month to my does. The goats go nuts for the kelp. All my does are coming in with some really nice coats. Their fur is shiny and super soft. I copper bolused in July so that probly helped. There is a noticable difference between my does and my bucks. The bucks just get Sweetlix with AC.


----------

